
Cofounder of Vine and HQ Trivia Dies at 35 - randomacct3847
https://www.businessinsider.com/colin-kroll-hq-trivia-and-vine-cofounder-found-dead-2018-12
======
wjossey
The New York Times is also reporting that it was due to a drug overdose. If
you, or anyone you know, needs help, know that today is a great day to get
sober. There's a meeting near you with other addicts who can help you start a
journey to recovery.

For AA meetings: [https://www.aa.org/](https://www.aa.org/)

For NA meetings: [https://www.na.org/](https://www.na.org/)

Don't leave your loved ones like two of my parents left me! The journey is
hard, but your family will love having you around for a full and happier life.

------
tossaccount123
rumors are drug overdose, will be interesting if its accidental vs suicide and
whether opioids are the cause

sad either way RIP

~~~
johnisgood
Could you elaborate on the "whether opioids are the cause" part?

~~~
reducesuffering
Huge amount of the opioid crisis is due to unintended overdose from fentanyl
in the drug supply that was not meant to be there. Lots of people accidentally
dying because their cocaine, xanax, or other pills have too much fentanyl.

[https://www.drugabuse.gov/related-topics/trends-
statistics/o...](https://www.drugabuse.gov/related-topics/trends-
statistics/overdose-death-rates)

~~~
johnisgood
If it is opioids and it was not intentional, then it was reckless behavior. To
me it seems as if we are trying to preemptively blame the substances for what
is the user's fault. I can already see the headlines and pushing the war on
drugs even more.

What do you think is ought to be done, if anything? I am leaning towards
education, harm reduction policies, etc.

~~~
enneff
Decriminalisation or legalization would mean no fentanyl in the heroin supply
and therefore many fewer unnecessary deaths.

~~~
WalterLuigi
Not just decriminaliation/legalization. Would also need a pretty decent amount
of regulation to ensure dealers aren't serving impure products. Cutting with
fentanyl is done as a cost saving technique. Due to it's potency at low doses,
dealers can get away with selling less product for the same cost since users
will get just as high.

~~~
enneff
For sure. My definition of legalisation also includes policing people who sell
one thing and call it something else. Just like with regular goods.

------
shay_ker
Wow. I want to wait until all the details are figured out, but my initial
reaction is - if you're going through some stuff, know that there are people
out there willing to listen and help you through it.

~~~
paulpauper
there is no mention of depression. Regarding depression, who are those people
who want to listen? I have found it that instead of being helpful people use
it as a "I told you so" moment.

~~~
danso
I’m sorry you’ve had that experience. Mental health is still such a taboo
topic; for everyone who can respond with empathy, there are just as many who
don’t know how to talk about it or otherwise react constructively.

~~~
neom
Given that's true, we all know those around us are not well equipped to help,
and therapist are so impersonal, it does often seem pretty pointless...

